# fav. camo



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

whats your guys fav camo i like the e leaf camo from elite


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

the new AP HD would work good in the brush over here. It's all sunny with tall, dry grass and hardwood trees over here. breakup would be great in winter when it's all dark and cloudy with the rain and snow.

I wanna save some money to get some turkeys when the season opens in the spring(no fall season here), but when I do, I'll have mostly dark brown and tan clothes. epsi:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

always *reeltree*. i got it in bug suites,coveralls and even underwear.:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Camo is ridiculous- expensive and doesn't work as well as it is thought to. I like green and black plaid, or earth tones. And a hat, helps shadow your face.


----------



## realtreegirl_21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Realtree Hardwoods all the way!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Camo is ridiculous- expensive and doesn't work as well as it is thought to. I like green and black plaid, or earth tones. And a hat, helps shadow your face.


Haha mister conservative everyone! haha jm man! Depends on ur terrain and how well u blend! I have different camo for the change of the seasons! All mossy oak!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i love predator fall leaf but my favorite is hardwoods HD


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

I love asat camo, even though I don't have any.(yet)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha mister conservative everyone! haha jm man! Depends on ur terrain and how well u blend! I have different camo for the change of the seasons! All mossy oak!


I'm not conservative... I'm cheap! But I have lost my interest in camo after stalking up on a deer with full orange and a blue hoody on. Too bad they smelled me, they knew i was there, just couldn't tell where


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I'm not conservative... I'm cheap! But I have lost my interest in camo after stalking up on a deer with full orange and a blue hoody on. Too bad they smelled me, they knew i was there, just couldn't tell where


LMAO!! lol thats hilarious!


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

always reeltree it is the oly one i use i hate mossy oak


----------



## arcodus_16 (Jun 21, 2006)

Realtree hardwoods green all the way,nothing is better!


----------



## rodandgun (Jul 24, 2007)

i love the new camo on the 07 ROSS bows.


----------



## Crainkbait (May 14, 2007)

Real tree Hardwoods
Skyline apparation
Natural gear


----------



## hoyt bow hunter (Jun 4, 2006)

*Realtree*

Realtree Hardwoods


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Realtree APG / HDG or Predator Green / Fall Grey


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Hardwoods HD.


----------



## Ayyub (Aug 13, 2007)

Invisibility.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have mossy oak. 
it doesn't really matter what camo you have on deer are color blind so if you have a pink and yellow and green and blue if it is mixed up that could be your camo. where i live i could put on any camo and mix in great. like i need i went from 125 yards from a deer to about 20 yards in the middle of the day in the middle of the street. now i go outside and scare 10 deer. every single time i go. it is insane


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

reeltree is the best


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i also like just plan old wood land BDU( battle dress uniform). is what the army used like 5 years ago. Now they where ACU ( army dress uniform). i like BDU better. it blinds in more.:llama:epsi::wink:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*camo*

realtree hardwoods hd


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

kegan said:


> Camo is ridiculous- expensive and doesn't work as well as it is thought to. I like green and black plaid, or earth tones. And a hat, helps shadow your face.


haha, i wouldnt say its "ridiculous". it does have advantages. the best camo you can where is anything thatll breakup your out line the most. a thousand little leaves and sticks wont blend you in any better or even as good as a 50 different blotches of green and brown. (think of the camo the armed forces wears). snipers where ghillie suits, breaking up any line on their body, makin them look like a bush or something haha. 

For me, anything thatll keep me warm haha


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

bearr said:


> haha, i wouldnt say its "ridiculous". it does have advantages. the best camo you can where is anything thatll breakup your out line the most. a thousand little leaves and sticks wont blend you in any better or even as good as a 50 different blotches of green and brown. (think of the camo the armed forces wears). snipers where ghillie suits, breaking up any line on their body, makin them look like a bush or something haha.
> 
> *For me, anything thatll keep me warm haha*


good point


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearr said:


> haha, i wouldnt say its "ridiculous". it does have advantages. the best camo you can where is anything thatll breakup your out line the most. a thousand little leaves and sticks wont blend you in any better or even as good as a 50 different blotches of green and brown. (think of the camo the armed forces wears). snipers where ghillie suits, breaking up any line on their body, makin them look like a bush or something haha.
> 
> For me, anything thatll keep me warm haha


True, maybe I should have elabortaed before getting in another huffy. There's "camoflauge" which is anyhting that'll help blend in or break up your sillouette. Then there's "camo"... that expensive stuff that people are always trying to sell yah. For me, that's a big difference:tongue:.


----------



## buck_hunter21 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Nothing beats Mossy Oak*

Mossy Oak Break-up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

buck_hunter21 said:


> Mossy Oak Break-up


I'll second that one!!!!! :wink::tongue:


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

my favorites are nat. gear and predator!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

kegan said:


> True, maybe I should have elabortaed before getting in another huffy. There's "camoflauge" which is anyhting that'll help blend in or break up your sillouette. Then there's "camo"... that expensive stuff that people are always trying to sell yah. For me, that's a big difference:tongue:.


hahaha


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

For duck hunting i really like the advantage max 4 but for deer elk and antelope hunting i like advantage max 1


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bearr said:


> haha, i wouldnt say its "ridiculous". it does have advantages. the best camo you can where is anything thatll breakup your out line the most. a thousand little leaves and sticks wont blend you in any better or even as good as a 50 different blotches of green and brown. (think of the camo the armed forces wears). snipers where ghillie suits, breaking up any line on their body, makin them look like a bush or something haha.
> 
> For me, anything thatll keep me warm haha


i agree! but that only works for deer.
Turkeys can see color and you need to be fixed in very well.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

HD green looks BAD *** on bows! just my opinion


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

the Ghillie suit is now my wish list! i could never afford it. that stuff is really expensive. it only makes since that i would want it. i would to be a USMC Snipe!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

armyboy said:


> i agree! but that only works for deer.
> Turkeys can see color and you need to be fixed in very well.


not always true. the birds can see color and all, but that doesnt mean they associate it with anything dangerous or threatening. brightness and sun reflecting off of your gives more hunters away (by sight) than anyother camo related thing.


----------



## bowhunter331 (Apr 22, 2006)

Mossy Oak Break up all the way


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

The Camo on the new Ross's.
i think its called AP?


----------

